# Adding a second toilet.



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

no-one?
anyone?

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What is the distance to the new toilet? Looks fine to me --but a vent for that might be required.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

3 feet-ish... the old vent is attached to the kitchen/bath sink 2" drainpipe.

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Three feet? You are fine---go ahead with the rest of your planning.---Mike---


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So the 2" vent (utilizing the 2" drain shown) is OK to go through the roof? 
It was fine when it was a mobile, but it's a house now.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The toilets will be back to back with a wall in-between, so whatever that distance is...
they'll share water source through wall.

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you are O.K.--I will feel better when Alan or one of the other plumbers chimes in.--Mike--


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope soon, I'll be pulling the permit shortly and doing it.
Rather not have to pull it apart and redo it!

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My biggest concern is the vent---I know the 'shared' vent drain will work--However I am not sure if the code will allow it in a house.--Mobile homes get away with a lot.

I didn't realize that that part of your home started life as a mobile. I assumed the original had met code.

That's my fault for assuming something.


---Alan---Wake up,Alan----


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> not sure if the code will allow it in a house.--Mobile homes get away with a lot.


My concerns exactly....

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How big a deal would it be to punch a new proper vent through the roof? Will you be opening the ceiling?

How old are the shingles?

I've been in the attic of a mobile and I believe opening the ceiling to route the new vent would be easier than crawling around up there. You have a vent fan to go in also?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Depends on where you're at I guess. One thing i've learned on this site is how grossly different plumbing design and theory is from state to state. Seriously, are the laws of physics different in these places? :huh::laughing:

First off, that "vent" is not legal by Oregon code. That would be classified as a drain, and the kitchen, bathroom lavatory and tub would each have their own vents (not necessarily each one through the roof, but probably tied together in some manner in the attic or walls as possible)

The same goes for toilets, HOWEVER, when you're using a double fixture fitting (fixture cross), the 'outlet' or bottom of the fitting needs to be one pipe size larger than the inlets, meaning you'd need a 4" line going into the bottom of it, two horizontal 3" lines hitting the closet flanges, and 3" vent through the roof. (two toilets is an automatic 3" vent here) 4x3x3x3 fixture cross (not a san-cross)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ummmm, can you draw me a picture? LOL 

I will be adding a new hole in the roof, but I only want to make ONE hole, so I need to design this right.

Thanks guys!

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I knew Alan would shed some light on this--Thanks Alan.---M---


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Obviously this configuration creates issues if you only have a 3" line coming into the building. There are other ways to do it, but I can't tell by your picture how much raw pipe you have to tap into. This would be the least amount of pipe and fittings.

Here's your fixture cross : http://www.terrylove.com/images/abs/abs_fixture_cross.jpg

I'm just assuming that they make that in a 4x3x3x3 config....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What is a san-cross? 
Here's a pic of one way I think I can do it.
The other sink and tub vents could be attached to the new vent stack, yes?
Alan: Your drawing would require me moving the existing toilet. This would be hard to do.

Thanks guys!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I've been in the attic of a mobile.....


You're kidding me, right?

If not, my daughter has this friend that wants to meet you if you're single! :jester:

DM


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> What is a san-cross?
> Here's a pic of one way I think I can do it.
> The other sink and tub vents could be attached to the new vent stack, yes?
> Alan: Your drawing would require me moving the existing toilet. This would be hard to do.
> ...


The only thing that worries me about this setup is that without a proper vent between the tee for your new toilet, and the old toilet, that your old toilet may be subjected to some siphoning as the new toilet is flushed.

You wouldn't have to 'MOVE' the old toilet, just re-plumb it. If you're under there anyway... eh....

A san cross is the same type of fitting, except the inlets have short sweeps. You don't want that for toilets.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How about this to fix the siphon effect?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

But it'd probably have to be a 3" at least, right?

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

DM--3" is fine for the vent size.



I am very thin--however,not that thin----


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

While that wouldn't fly here, I'd be willing to bet that you won't have problems with it. I'd prefer to use a wye/45 or a combo fitting on the toilet discharge side to eliminate the possibility of solids getting stuck in a santee. 3" will be great for the vent.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

wye/45 or a combo fitting? santee?
pictures?

DM


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Sanitary tee : http://images.orgill.com/200x200/2221158.jpg

Use this on your vent side to connect the vent coming from the old toilet to the vent stack

Found the perfect picture to differentiate....

http://media.photobucket.com/image/ABS%20reducing%20COMBO/stamcon/plumbing/tees.jpg

Hope that makes sense 

Here's a picture of a combo by itself 

http://images.orgill.com/200x200/5851548.jpg


I think a wye + 1\8 bend is self explanitory, but for simplicity's sake when measuring, i'd just use the combo.


----------

